# LondonFurs Christmas Party 2016



## OpticFox (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm thinking of going to this years LondonFurs Christmas do, but I don't know anyone else who's going... Hoping to make a few friends before then so it won't be awkward.


----------



## TheGreatCatsby (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi. What is it? Where is it? Im new to the community entirely so ive no idea about anything xD But also in London


----------



## TheSexyCoyote (Dec 4, 2016)

TheGreatCatsby said:


> Hi. What is it? Where is it? Im new to the community entirely so ive no idea about anything xD But also in London


Me too.
But it's a furry meetup in London. Usually ones or twice per month. 
http://londonfurs.org.uk


----------



## Xing Tian (Dec 4, 2016)

where and when is this thing, sounds like fun


----------



## Xing Tian (Dec 4, 2016)

i might go to this


----------



## TheGreatCatsby (Dec 4, 2016)

TheSexyCoyote said:


> Me too.
> But it's a furry meetup in London. Usually ones or twice per month.
> http://londonfurs.org.uk



OOOOh looks like the next one is January 7th? I wish i had something to wear :< What ultimately led me to join the forums was seeing that making your own fur-suit was actually possible! might be ready in time for the meet up...in 2020 xD


----------

